# Getting ready for Crufts



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Misty - One of my bedlingtons that will be shown at Crufts this year.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

She is gorgeous shazza is she a sheep? :lol: Good luck hope she does well.


----------



## madeleine53 (Mar 23, 2008)

Good luch Sharnor. Nice Bedlington. You'll be there the same day as us.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Good Luck Sharron.
After reading your recent posts on EB's you have worked really hard and they are on form, I doubt many realise how much love and effort is involved.
Best regards Rob.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi does it have a tail, not trying to start a row, just curious.

Olley


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you all for your well wishes for Crufts. I showed her last weekend at a breed club show. There were 53 dogs entered and she was awarded Best in Show. My other dog was awarded Reserve Best Dog and my puppy was Best Puppy Bitch. I was very proud!

Yes, Bedlingtons do have tails. They are shaved (lol). Their tails look a bit like Whippet tails and when they are not 100 percent happy, they tuck them right up tight against their bellies. Misty hates being brushed and standing on the grooming table, so that is why you cannot see her tail :lol: 

If anyone is going to Crufts on Thursday 5th, please come and say hi. We will be in Hall 1 and my bench numbers are 145 and 146. We will be there all day.

Sharon


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

madeleine53 said:


> Good luch Sharnor. Nice Bedlington. You'll be there the same day as us.


Please come and find me and introduce yourself. Will you be visiting or showing too?

On the days that I do not show, I will be there stewarding in the rings. These are the breeds that I will be stewarding for this year; Bichons, Pointers and Samoyeds.

Sharon


----------



## madeleine53 (Mar 23, 2008)

We'll be showing our young deerhound - not expecting to do much, but looking forward to the shoping!!


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Sharnor, good luck at Crufts. I own the Sygar Norwich Terriers & Shih Tzu's, I will be there thursday but not showing just visiting friends, and friday showing my young Shiddy, hope to see you there.
Bill


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Misty (on the left) winning Best in Show this past weekend.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Good luck Sharon,remember and wave to us allwhen you win best in show!!!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ah crufts again, that reminds me.
Poly Poodle: As I was walking to crufts along came a scruffy looking mongrel.
Mongrel : Hello Poodle where are you going today.
Poly : Im going to crufts and i should win some prizes and that will enable my owner to charge more for my puppies.

Mongrel: Sounds great can i come.

Poly: Of course not you are a mongrel. But you may be able to sneak in unnoticed.

On the way home mongrel came running up to pPoly and asked What are those badges for.

Poly: They are rosettes. I got a first two seconds and a highly recommended. What kind of day have you had mongrel?

Mongrel. Not too bad i had two fights three sexual encounters and highly delighted ....


Dave P


----------

